# SS 27.03.21 - Stanford #2 "Elegiac"



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Charles Villiers Stanford (1852 - 1924)*

Symphony No. 2 in D minor "Elegiac"

1. Allegro appassionato
2. Lento espressivo
3. Scherzo: Allegro con fuoco
4. Adagio - Allegro Moderato - Allegro molto ma non presto
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

We'll go with another Stanford symphony with the Symphony no. 2 "Elegiac". Always a pleasant listen, this symphony 's title is from a Tennyson poem. I always like what I've heard from Stanford. Though no new ground is broken his elegant orchestration and craftsmanship always deserves a listen. The second movement in particular is quite lovely. I'll go with the Chandos version below with Vernon Handley leading the Ulster Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Going with this one as well .


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall go with the same version but put in a recommendation for the box set.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

David Lloyd-Jones conducting the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.

Nice symphony. A refreshing break from the war horses. Although have to confess I am a bigger fan of Stanford's Irish Rhapsodies than his symphonies.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Kiki said:


> David Lloyd-Jones conducting the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> Nice symphony. A refreshing break from the war horses. Although have to confess I am a bigger fan of Stanford's Irish Rhapsodies than his symphonies.


This one and spotify


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 153057
> 
> I shall go with the same version but put in a recommendation for the box set.


I'll be listening to this version too and second recommendation for the set as a whole.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Chandos album from my CD collection.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Stanford probably deserves more recognition than he gets. The second symphony is a well crafted approachable work. As already mentioned the slow movement has real beauty and the whole symphony seems nicely balanced.
Not groundbreaking for sure and late romantic in style but a good counter balance if you are getting overloaded with Mahler or Bruckner epics
Whilst you are at it try his other symphonies too


----------

